# Squarepusher Composing Music for Robots



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

In anticipation of Squarepusher's new idm album Damogen Furies I've discovered a very interesting project of his from last year. He composed an album for the japanese Robot band Z-Machines called _Music for Robots_ which really managed to impress me. I didn't believe that robots could be able to perform emotionally engaging music before but this pretty much convinced me:






What do you think of it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Actually, that's not bad, it's similar to certain genres of jazz-rock fusion I listened to in the eighties, but 'emotionally engaging'? I'm not sure I'd go that far.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a similar artist that I enjoy as well... Plone, if you want to check those guys out.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Cesare Impalatore said:


> In anticipation of Squarepusher's new idm album Damogen Furies I've discovered a very interesting project of his from last year. He composed an album for the japanese Robot band Z-Machines called _Music for Robots_ which really managed to impress me. I didn't believe that robots could be able to perform emotionally engaging music before but this pretty much convinced me:
> 
> What do you think of it?


I like the idea, Pat Metheny did a similar thing in his Orchestrion album.
By the way, if you think about it, it's not too different from what composers like Conlon Nancarrow and Antheil did


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Actually, that's not bad, it's similar to certain genres of jazz-rock fusion I listened to in the eighties, but 'emotionally engaging'? I'm not sure I'd go that far.


Yeah, that expression was a bit exaggerated ... What I wanted to say, though, was that the robot music had more than a mere technical appeal to it in this case.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought this was about composing for a robot audience.


----------

